# Congratulation on job well done.



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Great season for your team, although it did not turn out the way you guys want. I know how you guys feel now. As a Rockets' fan, I had the same feeling earlier, but it will pass pretty soon. 

Next season, Western Conference will be really tough. Most teams in this Conference are good prospect for a spot in next season playoff. Suns will do great with this experience. Next time, your team will have the experience they required to achieve the ultimate target. Good luck and happy fishing.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Cheers hoping for a Suns/Rockets WCF next year. Nothing would be better than my favorite team vs my favorite player.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Good job. I was hoping for a Heat vs. Suns final since they're my 2nd and 3rd favorite teams, but oh well.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Great season guys. The list of accomplishments this team had this year was insane, and you had a very, very good team. There will be a lot more from Phoenix (and especially Amare) in the future.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

I'll be lying if I said I wasnt dissapointed. But when I think about it, the expectations got the better of me and a lot of suns fans.

I didnt expect the suns to be this poised come the deeper rounds of the playoffs. And losing to such a good/smart team that is the Spurs. There is no shame at all.

As most championship teams, they dont go from bottom ranked teams to championships... all of them suffer the play-off losses and the playoff hardships that makes them stronger and better. The suns can only learn from this. All season long they always had trouble beating the Spurs, and this loss will only make them work harder and get better.

I only hope Joe Johnson stays and the suns incorporate a set-up that makes them a little more versatile than a run-and-gun team. Because this lost to the Spurs should lead them to finding ways to beat the team that eliminated them.


----------

